# Side-scan sonar pic: Tug Deliverance



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Not much left above the sand. The larger piece appears to be about 10' long with about 5' of relief. The approximate location of the larger bit of structure is *30 10.905* N *87 14.611* W. Happy hunting!


----------

